# Your horses' Showname?



## JuliaLS15 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi everyone! I though I would just create a fun topic for everyone to share their horses' registered names! It's always fun to tell others about our horses, right? ;D

My Paint horse is named Blue Eyed ****** (****** for short)

What's yours?


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

I named my un-registered horse Arizona, so if I were to show her in any open classes I'd call her Lil Red Arizona. I called her this because she was big, red and dirty!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

My CSHA mares reg name is... ugh i'm ashamed to admit it lol but Betsy. We changed it to Epiphany.

My Standardbred's reg name is Emily Putnam but we changed it to Mizunderstood.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I've had:

Battle Sterling
Jasmine
Oh Henry 
Herbie Too

The first and last were registered names.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

My Arabian is named Knight, his registered name is Bask's Nite Affair. It's kind of sexy lol, but it's sad because Knight is so dramatic you would think he's a mare. :lol:

I had another horse that I named Casper, and his show name was Worth the Wait. I sold him, though.

My current horse, my show horse, is Rusty. His registered name is Ima Mr Docs Zan Bar. His show name is going to be The Comeback Kid since he came back from a broken part of his hock to full soundness.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

Cool Sweet Chocolate (aka Emma).


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

As You Wish "Westley"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Geronimos Rampage "Moe"
Judah's Flashy Cash "Flashy" 
Rookin for Cash (pending) "Rook"


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Arab gelding, Green Acres Magic, barn name Magic (RIP)
1/2 Arab Mare, Cherokee Desert Star, barn name Star
AQHA mare, Nu Shiney Shocks, barn name Pi.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, my family owns 8 horses. 6 are registered and 2 are unregistered.

My grandparents have two OTTB mares. They have never been shown but their Jockey Club registered names are "Echo Land" and "Marie Song". If I ever retrained Marie for pleasure and took her in a show, I would change her name to "Rhapsody Marie". It has a much better ring to it.

My grandfather also has a double registered Colorado Ranger/Appaloosa named "Foxtail's Frosty Maid". My dad's horse is an appaloosa with the registered name "Zippo Poka Queen". And my mom's gypsy vanner is "LS King's Ransom". My appaloosa gelding is "Roamin' Rif".

My shire/TB cross is unregistered and I have thus far been boring and only shown her under her barn name, "Ursula". I do also like the name "Rusalka" and may use that as her show name in the future, or list it as an alternate name, should I decide to register her.

My sister's horse is also unregistered. He's a cob, imported from Scotland as a 2-year-old. His name is "Willie". My sister has been showing him as "Sir William of Scotland", but she has been trying to come up with a more creative show name for him.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Ana's registered name is Scandias Angel Eyes. It fit's her well


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

cakemom said:


> As You Wish "Westley"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


O_O I know a horse with exact same names! Not personally. Do you by chance do Eventing and Westley is a gorgeous Paint?

---

My horse is registered but can't remember the name. Shah something . But if I were to show him his showname would probably just be Roman. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Cruiser is registered as Bellavista Patriot (he was born July 4th)
Chief is registered as Warm Springs Chief, though if I were doing open shows I would pick something different, probably a name based off of the Warm Springs or Umatilla language.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Remy's JC name is Regalo Bonito, and he is registered in the Thoroughbred Incentive Program as Rembrandt.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My first horse, a too-slow OTTB, was reg. as Tony Avenue, which I tho't was pretty neat. Made me think of the beautiful apartments surrounding Central Park in New York.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

There is an Arab that comes to Nationals every year...his name is "My Name is Earl" - cracks me up...why not just call him Earl?


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Tonka's Jewel (Tonka)
Roskabar Radar (Radar)
Sip N Wine (Jet)
Fleta Bar Polly (Polly)
Fleta Sangria (Fleta)
Dial Doctor Dude (Dude)
My Victorian Lady (Lady)
Sheza Social Clymer (Cookie)
Lorie's Deck (Lorie)
Hip Zip Charmer (Charmer)
Quiet Chocolate Chip (Cocoa)
Quincy's Red Ripple (Red)
Quincy's Bee (Jackie)
Par D Pines Jessica (Jessica)
Par D Sensation (Sonny)
One Nice Nic (Nick)
Hot Zippin Chip (Chip)


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

ICASPLASHOFIMPRESSIVE (aka Ellie May)


----------



## BlueEyedPaint (Apr 1, 2014)

My paint mare's registered name is Little Miss Gorgeous and her barn name is Gia (Jee-ah)...


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Rosie Pocos Gold (Rosie)
Tuxedos Bold Apollo (Apollo)
DF Genuine Silk (Chloe)
And my paint filly is supposed to be reg. Tuxedos Azula Moon, but for some reason we're having issues with the paperwork....


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

cakemom said:


> As You Wish "Westley"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Eek, love it! Princess Bride inspired? 
My horses I've had previously:
Hunters Lane Good Gossip "Gossip"
In It To Win It "Init"
Queen of Hearts "Nala" she had a heart shaped nose and she's a fjord so we cut a heart pattern on her mohawk. 
Horses I own now:
Robin Hood "Robin"
Huckleberry Finn "Finn"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, he's my 16 yr old daughters horse. She also has a cat named Princess Buttercup. 
Poor fella, his track name was Forty Won Idee
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

My grade QH came with the name Jack. We came up with the name "All Jacked Up" for his show name which is a little funny because he literally sleeps in the arena at shows..


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

My mom had a QH named Handsome Ransom (Rex)
I had an Arabian named Casey's Cup 'o Joe (C.J.)
My current horse is a QH named Sun Canyon Bluff (Sonny)
My sister's horse is a QH named Got Gucci (Nick)


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have "Flash of Lightning" AKA Baby Girl, and "Catalina Comet" AKA Miss Kitty.


----------



## Avishay (Jun 14, 2014)

I always show my horses under their registered names, though I have a friend who changes her horse's show names almost every season. I never really got the concept of having a horse with a reg. name and then showing him/her under a show name. 

Avishay (Barn name: Shay)
Every Girl's Dream (Barn name: Rose)
Belladonna (Barn name: Belle)
Whiskey's Doc Badger (Barn name: Sam)
Portico (Barn name: Turkey)
Senorita Tequila (barn name Tequila or Tiki)


----------



## rav3nb1rd (Feb 18, 2014)

My Arabian mare is registered as Night Winds Rejehetta Daisy but at shows we just go with Daisy because I don't think anyone can pronounce that ^^


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

My 8-yr-old quarter horse's registered name is "*Saltys Red Rock*". They named him that since he was solid as a rock when he was born. (Big hefty guy!) When I weighed him at the vet a few months ago, he was 1,210 pounds. I call him "Red" for short. I'm a picture freak, so here's a visual:











My 3-year-old quarter horse ..... *sigh* ...... his horrid registered name is "*CK Grey Meatball*". :shock: Yes, they named him meatball. I kind of know the breeders and they allow their niece to name a colt each year. I guess she picked Meatball. While I hate the name, I supposed it is memorable. His barn name is "Shotgun" but I often call him "Baby" because I've had him since he was a baby. 












I'll also share my old horse (who is no longer with us). He would have been 16 this year. His registered name is "*Ravishing Beau*" and I called him "Beau" for short. He was a breeding stock paint.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

My horses registered name is Brisco, but every time I have had him at fair I call him Beastly Brisco as his show name,


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Hattie is Tamira Van't Leefhaalhof. :lol:


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

"Shesa Smart Cash" Ziva
"Frenshmans Lil King" Dusty
"Apollo Money" Goldie
"Betyoursweetasssets" Ace
...and Rusty


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

If anyone watches NCIS, my mare's previous owner named her Ziva because of that show. I think it really suits her


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

*Barn name:* Bling
*Registered name:* Bling Bling

:lol:

I got it easy!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our four mares and one colt APHA Paints...

- "Showdown Suzy Q" (Angel)
- "Ultimate Fleet" (Mandy)
- "Intimadated Skip" (Lady)
- "Tommy Spekled Supreme" (Cinnamon)
- "Tommys Gamblingman" (Buckshot)


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Lil Boonolena AKA Boomer


----------



## InsomniacsDream (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh boy everyone has all these fancy show names and I'm sitting here with the lamest  
Insomniacs Dream (Cierra)
South Dakota Wind (Dakota)
Wide Load Coming Through (Hadley aka chubby)
Nothing But Naughty (Unity)


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

My mares show name is her registered name "Smokin Mariposa" and her barn name is Cinder


----------

